# Inconsistencies From Dealers On ED/PCD



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm planning on doing ED and PCD on an 08 X3. I check with 2 local dealers on their process. One says no problem , while the other emails me and says 'You can't take a Euro delivery and then the Performance Center Delivery it has to be one or the other.' :rofl: Can you say 'Run away!' I don't think I will even respond to this guy. Of course I wouldn't have known better if I hadn't come to the bimmerfest.:thumbup:

Keith S.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

keithsimp said:


> Of course I wouldn't have known better if I hadn't come to the bimmerfest.:thumbup:
> 
> Keith S.


Thanks for comming to Bimmerfest! :thumbup:

In case any one else has a CA that has doubts about this, tell them to read our updated bulletin on BMW Centernet or they can visit our FAQ's on BMWUSA.com which now states that this is possible.

Hopefully I'll get to personally meet you in the future!


----------



## keithsimp (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback and reconfirming what I had read here on the forum, Jonathan. Did this policy change recently and the CA just doesn't know? 

Keith S.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

keithsimp said:


> Thanks for the feedback and reconfirming what I had read here on the forum, Jonathan. Did this policy change recently and the CA just doesn't know?
> 
> Keith S.


Glad to help!

Yes, ED + PCD was made possible earlier this year. We didn't get the bulletin updated until sometime late summer. The FAQ's on BMWUSA.com were finally updated in late September.


----------



## mdurnwald (Apr 12, 2007)

wrong post...


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

The CA's that are not aware of this are letting their business go to others that go out of their way to stay informed.We all have the same info available to us,some are just too lazy to look for it !


----------



## new_one (Dec 24, 2007)

Local dealer here insists ED and PCD can't be combined. They even "called" a "BMW representative" to confirm their position...:tsk::thumbdwn:
Why can't they just take a few minutes and look up the real facts and help a potential customer out? Strange.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

new_one said:


> Local dealer here insists ED and PCD can't be combined. They even "called" a "BMW representative" to confirm their position...:tsk::thumbdwn:
> Why can't they just take a few minutes and look up the real facts and help a potential customer out? Strange.


Why did he need to call a "_BMW Representative_"? :dunno:

He has access to our Bulletin which contains 5 bullett points on the first page under Performance Center Delivery Details. One of the bullett points states:


*The Performance Center Delivery program can be used in conjunction with the European Delivery program.*

It also states this is possible on the BMWUSA.com FAQ's. Below is what is listed there:

*Can a customer participate in both the BMW European Delivery program and the BMW Performance Center Delivery program with the same ordered vehicle?*

*Yes, currently a customer can participate in both the BMW European Delivery program and the BMW Performance Center Delivery program with the same ordered vehicle. Please note this is subject to change without notice based on delivery availability at the BWM Performance Center. Due to the uncertainty of shipping times and Custom's processing, a Performance Center Delivery date can not be assigned for European re-delivery vehicles until they have a firm ETA.*

Please tell them to just send in the reservation form to us. The worst that would happen would be us saying it couldn't be done (*Which It Can*).


----------

